# Rapha Gentleman's Ride - SaMo Mountains - 2.19.2011



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

Hosted by Bike Effect - Santa Monica

http://www.bikeeffect.com/home/bike-effect-blog/rapha-gentlemens-ride


Map

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/67006160


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gonna be a wet ride, wish I could join you guys! Stay safe.


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

Almost wish I was doing this instead of racing Devil's Punchbowl....


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Would love some details of the 2011 Rapha kit on preview, or better yet some photos!...
anyone?

I keep praying they bring back the Belgian Kneewarmers.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

mrk_d said:


> Almost wish I was doing this instead of racing Devil's Punchbowl....


That was a rough day, eh? That headwind coming up the final climb was murder.


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

lemonlime said:


> That was a rough day, eh? That headwind coming up the final climb was murder.


Racing collegiate C's had its advantages - early start time meant warmer weather, no snow, and less wind miraculously. Can't imagine the Pro/1/2 + A's field racing in the conditions they did...brutal!


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

So, how was the Bike Effect ride? I did Tuna Canyon a week ago and that is not a friendly descent especially with the road work going on.


----------

